# Custom Carbon Fiber Hoods



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone !!

here is the deal ... i plan on asking a guy that i know about making the veilside hoods for our car.. it is a really really aggressive hood. i told him that it would be for our sentra/200 SX's... year 95-99.


























that is the general idea..

but it going to be ALL carbon fiber.. and i was wondering if we do get this going.. how many people would be interested... im really serious about doing this for you people so let me know ASAP.

Like all group stuff.. the more people interested the cheaper the hood is going to be.. so leave your mark and leave it proud and leave it certain... gimme a good time approx when you would like to buy it so then i can cut off the group buy/make/ deal or whatever you call it.

so.. leave your mark .. leave it proud.. and leave it for certain !


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

if its UNder 400$, and it buckles in the stock equipment, and latches, im definatly in.. if not.. im prettty iffy


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ill make sure it does do all that and make sure the vent is fully functional and not jes for looks.


----------



## tosainu1 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hi,

Id like one of those, let me know if it goes through, and if i can get it with a greenish tint to it......Take care..


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

greenish tint to it... geez.. just paint it.. people are so picky  hey.. i dont think ill be able to have the money in time for that pulley.. i mean after all .. it IS just one pulley.. and what do they run normally.. because all i could find were the pulleys for the 2.0's .. so does this mean that this pulley was special order.. or what.. and about the hood.. Fuckin Aye Bubba... ! maybe ill have money for that by then.. LOL  Trav


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey.. the pulley are not cheap by themselves. by themselves they are 209 not shipped. 

the custom carbon fiber hoods i need 2 know how many people are really interested.


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*i am very interested*

however i will be honest...the price is important, and i am curious about the builder's experience. i am willing to pay the money for a great hood, but i have seen other people get ripped off with bad quality carbon peices. this hood would be incredible though!


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

*interested but..*

I'm interested in this style of CF hood, but I'd like to get one FULL CARBON, not the usual w/ a fiberglass framework.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

Count me in, but price is important also.


----------



## codydabomb (Jun 28, 2002)

im in.......... depending on the price


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm interested also...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey...

im gonna try to talk 2 VIS company to see if they would do that for us since i have a connection there.

ill try my best. so everyone start saving 400-500 bux. i prayin it around that price.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

damn, if 400 shipped, i would get it right n ow... even 450 shipped...


----------



## codydabomb (Jun 28, 2002)

is that 400 to 500 shipped??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Probably not. i just got word from my guy that if we can get a mold done he can make it really really fast and top quality for pretty cheap. the only problem is i dont know where i can get a mold created.


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *Probably not. i just got word from my guy that if we can get a mold done he can make it really really fast and top quality for pretty cheap. the only problem is i dont know where i can get a mold created. *


Let me ask my friend. I think he might know of a place out in Ontario, CA.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

now, this hood will LATCH on right.. or atleast fit factory hinges


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Carbon Hoods*

I am also working with LDI Composits to make carbon hoods for the B13, 14 and 15 Starting with the B13. They will have a functional exit scoop like a Border Hood and will be all carbon using the stock hardware.

They will use epoxy resin instead of polyester. Epoxy is much tougher, lighter, more flexable and stronger than polyester used by other carbon hood companies. Epoxy is what real race car carbon is layed up with.

The target weight is 10-12 lbs, saving about 30 lbs. The cost will be around $499 bucks.

Mike


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm... can u make the b14 hoods scoop similiar to the Veilside style for the civic


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

499 shipped??? or 499+ shipping


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Carbon Hoods*



morepower2 said:


> *I am also working with LDI Composits to make carbon hoods for the B13, 14 and 15 Starting with the B13. They will have a functional exit scoop like a Border Hood and will be all carbon using the stock hardware.
> 
> They will use epoxy resin instead of polyester. Epoxy is much tougher, lighter, more flexable and stronger than polyester used by other carbon hood companies. Epoxy is what real race car carbon is layed up with.
> 
> ...


I think all of us should wait until this hood is completed. It will be what most of us would be looking for at a great price! I'm in to get one for my 200sx!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Carbon Hoods*



JD4 said:


> *
> 
> I think all of us should wait until this hood is completed. It will be what most of us would be looking for at a great price! I'm in to get one for my 200sx! *


I am not looking to make a cheap hood or a rice hood, simply the best hood.

Read up on composite construction and you will see what I am talking about with the resins and fabrics used being the best.

Lightweight and strength is important as the hood is being developed for the NASA SE-R cup racers. It will also be a badass street hood.

Mike


----------



## teamnuemerex (Aug 19, 2002)

i have 2 guys including myself that are interested post a price so we can get this going


----------



## JD4 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Carbon Hoods*



morepower2 said:


> *
> 
> I am not looking to make a cheap hood or a rice hood, simply the best hood.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I'm looking for. I don't want something that is cheap and ricey! Do you know if it will be a dry layup or wet layup hood? I think that the HKS Altezza from Japan uses a dry lay up carbon fiber body work. Mike, thanks for your time in developing the best products for our small nissan market!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Carbon Hoods*



JD4 said:


> *
> 
> Exactly what I'm looking for. I don't want something that is cheap and ricey! Do you know if it will be a dry layup or wet layup hood? I think that the HKS Altezza from Japan uses a dry lay up carbon fiber body work. Mike, thanks for your time in developing the best products for our small nissan market! *


Its gonna be a wet layup as opposed to pre preg dry layup. As much resin will be squegeed out as posible for light weight.

Pre preg requires an autoclave to get the right compactation which makes it super expensive.

Mike


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

*This thread has been moved*

When you organize an official group buy, then you can proceed to post it in the classifieds forum. Until then, keep the conversation out of the classifieds section. 

Thanks


----------



## teamnuemerex (Aug 19, 2002)

replying for a second time about the carbonfiber hoods i need info


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

Yo if your also making it for the B13 Sentra Im diffinitley in! Is the quality going to be just as good if not better than Fiber Images carbon fiber hood?......And when are we gonna have word of availability?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

im interested in the c\f hood, tell me how much, and when you need it by.


----------

